# February 15 - Singles Awareness Day!



## CindyLouWho (Feb 15, 2018)

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 j1Jv0e1RQyxtD5I3NaTYFwt81065L2jt1SXtFxT7JTva12ZjbgGxLri/A6b1MsaTWyzHCm1s4IMEnkDjGzOGvLSQQNW8gbaLhUzfoiWNN jmqaKWL/yRub2ggeO5cOuS9ojlVOPtHOuCMIAgCAIAgCAJps9SbPaalewAvY5odfLcWvbkunFr2dShKPtFnh2zk08YkY5gab7yb6EjUW6lNDHlJbRPXiSmto5f lP6f0e7Q 9rknKdL77cQo3W1LiceCXPh9nVPsxVM9wO/S4HyNipJY00SSw7EVM0TmHK9paeThY ahcWvZWlCUX2fhcnIQBAEAQBAEAQBAAgJQBAQgJQEAcl6lv0epN juqcLkijEkoyZjZrT7R5m3ui3NdyrcVtksqXGO2Xuw2H3Lp3Dd6re3ifp4qzi1/bLuDTv5M7sWb6TVxQb2xjO/6D5eKln85pImtXO1RX0aMmwVh9RLkuolTsnHamYfiLneLj9LKOnWiHG0oluQDoVK0mWHFMqMQ2cp5r pkd8TPV8RuKhnRGRWsxITMrimzE0N3M/EbzaPWHa37XVOzHlEzbsOUO0UarFMlAQgCAL3T/AIOuL/g0GxUgFQQQPWjNu0EHTuurGNrl2W8LXk0zQbZUfSU5cN8Zzd253lr3K3kw3EvZlXKHRz7CTZoXs GTycB9QVxiy OjjAluOiu2mHRV0Ug49GfB1j5BR3LVqZDkrjembZX0asfRT4zG0SwSPaHNJMTgRcWeLtvf8w81BZFb2Vbox5Jsqsf2XYGukg9UtBJZvBA35eR6lDdjLW0V8jEWuUTHqh6MoIAUAQBAEBKAhAAgJQBAQgJAvoF6lv0epNvSN7sxgPQN6SQXlI/YOQ6 fh26NFHHtmzi4yguT9lDtdM6aqETdcoa0D8ztfqPBQXtynxKmU3O3ijZUcDaeEN4MZqewXJ auxShA0oRVdeiq2aF2S1UmhkcXdjW3t/nUoqvubIaVpOxnfhdQZafpDvcHnxLrDwsu4vcCaMuVbZ86hrZWgBsr2gcA9wHgCs3ySX2YjtnF9G02LqJJI3uke53r2GYk29Uc 1XsaTa7NTBnKUez32kxp1KY8rQ7Ne4NxoLbiN29dX3OB3k5Dq1oqMQ2rEsJZGxzJHWG8EWO xHHhu4qGeTyWkVZ5nkjxXs6ajZNpgaGWErW6ng4nUh3fuK9eMnHr2dyw06 vZj54XMcWvBa4GxBVKUXF6Zlyg4vTFPA6RwYwFzibABIxcnpCEHN6RuME2XjiAdMBI/kdWt7BxPWVoVY8Y9s16MOMO5F5UU7JGlj2hzSNx/wA0U/CLWi1KqElowgpDR1sY93OMp5td6uvWL27lQ4uuwylDw3G ewOBBFwQQRzBWg1yWmbElyjoyey0Rp6uaA/DcdYadD 1yqULjNoz8ZeO1xG3sduhfyLh/afuvclaaYzV8kzT1UmWJ7hwjcfBpKs71DZdctV7K6b ro7t9p0YcOpzdf7guN84bIpPyV7R24VVieFknxN1HXuI8brqt8oklT5wPneN0XQTvj4Xu3sOo 3csy6PGRiZFfCZwqIgBQBAEAQEoCEACAlAEBCA1OxeFZj6Q8aNNmX58Xd3z7Fcxqv maOHQn85GwgmD2hzdxFx2c1fT6NWLTW0ZbCKLpK aR26N5t2nQeV1TrhuxtmfVXyucmWW1c5EQiZ7czwwdhOv damul1x/knypdcV9nRX4c51N0EJDfVDbm9rDfu5/VeyrfDijuVTdfGJ7YVRmGBkTiCWtIJG7Unn2r2MOMNHsK3Cviz5gRYkcjZZMvbMGfUjdbDN/pyecrvk1aOKvia B BVbeO/FjHKMnxd/Chy38ir oP5IrtmKbpKlgO5t3H/bu87KGiPKRBiw5WH0cmw1Wq kbzekfMMZxA1ErpDuvZo5NG7796ybJcpHz983ObNrsxg4p48zh I8XPUODR9etXqKlFbZq4uOoR2/ZS7U4 8vMMLi1rTZxboSeIvwA3KC 970iplZUt8YnnsnjD2yiJ7i5j9BmJNjwsTwO6y8otfLTPMTIlz0y121hGSOUb2SjwOvzAU RH0y1lx9SLfEaroujedxkDXdj7gH92VTOWkmTynximcmJU2WogqB8XRv7Hghp/cbd4XE4/JSRxZD5qaOLbxn4DDylHm132XGUukyPN/FMu54TJAWA2LorX5Zm71NrlDRY48q9HLs9h8lNGY3ua6ziWkX3Hgb9fzXlUHGOmcUVOEeLPHBPwpZ4OAf0jP0v3gdh a5r6k4nlPxm4lTt7S6xyjrYf7h9VXy4/ZU/UK/UjJKkZgQBAEAQEoCEACAlAEBLGFxAG8kAdpXsVt6Oorb0b/F3Ckoi1mhDAwHrdoT27ytKf7dZs2ftU6OrZyQOpoiODAP26fRSUvcCXGlyrR00lIIzIRve/MfAD6ea7jBJkkIKLbKhv49cTvbTst1Z3f55KD87P6RW/2Xf0jvrMcp4XFkj7OFrizjv7ApJXRi9Mlnkwg9NnVRVjJmh8Zu0k62I3G24rqMlJdEkJqcdo aYtFknlbykd87hZVq1JowL1qbRttjG2pR1vf87fRaGMvga Ev2yg25P9Q3/AEh/c5Vcv8ijn/meuwcd5ZHcowPE/wAL3EXZ3 nr5bNXiz8sEpHCJ39pV6zqLNK96gz5vhMYdNE07jIwH9wWVX ZhVLdi2fU1r66Pof ej5ViEZbLIHbw91/E6rIsWpM duTU3s9sEYXVEQG/pGnwNz5Be0rc0e46bsWjYbaO/pwPilYB5lX730ka2W/ike21bL0knUG Tmpd/rPcj/Ue2B1QqKdjnanQO/Uw7/IHvXVUucTrHmrII4duf8A0w/1G/Jy4yfxI838S3NQ2KEPfubGCdLncOClUlGG2WFJQrTZy0GPwTPDI3HMb2BaRuC5jdGT0iOvKhN6R5Yl HVQS8Hh0Tu/VvmvJ/GaZzb8bEyNroM9K88WlrvA2PkSmQuUBlw5Vnzu6y LMPi/4JXh4EAQBASgIQAICUAQFjs3Fnqohydf9oJ imoW5osYy3YjR7evtFG3nIT4NP3VrLfWi/nv4pE7CVV4nxn3HXHY7 QfFe4stx0MCe46L/EKoQxvkdua0n7DxViyXFF22fGOzg2apTHDmf7chMj/APd/C4qWo7IaI8YuTMHidT0s0knxPNuzcPKyzbJbkzGunym2a3YSa8L2fDJfucB9QVexJdaNPAluLRR7YwZKlx4Pa13llPyVXJjqZTzY6sNZsoy1LF1gnxcSruP Bp4i1UjN7cj8dp5xD 5yq5f5Gfn/AJnTsCNZj1M/5LvDXsk/T12zTYuzNBKOcT/7SrVvcGaF3cGfLmOIII0INx28CshPTPnk L2fR8BxplSzfaQD1m/8hzC1KbVJG5j5CmtfYxXAIak5ngtd8TTYntvoV7ZRGZ7biwsexhWBQ013NuXW9pxFwOrgAvIUwr7PK8eFXZQ43iAqqmGGM3Y2QXI3E3F7dQA39qgss5zSRUutVtqjEutrn2pX9ZaP/wBD7KbIeq9FrLeqiq2Bn/8ALHw9Vw77g/RRYkvorfp8vaOzbcZoY2je6Zo8nKXI9JFjM7SRYbQC1LKOUf2XVv8ArOruqdGAwafo54ncpAO4mx8is2p6lsx6JcbEbvaiImnc5vtRlsg/2m/yutK3uOzZyFuGyxp5RIxrxuc0HxF1JF8ok0GpRJdAw72tPcF5wj/A8cf4PnW07QKqQNAABboNB7DVmXrU jCyklY9FWoSuEAQEoCEACAlAQgPWlqnxOD43ZXC9jYHeOtdRk4vaO4TcXtGtp8Emq2MdVzG1szWhrbi/M25cLK7GqVi3JmnHHldHc2d1Hs0ICTDPIwkWJ9Q RapYY/H0yaGL4/xZRbV kRFsckxkY71hdrW6tO4238D3qtkOcX7KeW7IPTfRb4ZTz1ELX luAc0ggRs04EKauMpx9liqErIfkZzaHBRSFlnlwcDvFrWt91Wuq4dlHJx/GXOzeEO6ISxVDo849YBjTqCRbXvU9FT47TLeNQ O0/Z 8c2dlkZnMxle0aAsa244gEcV7bRJrez2/Fk1y2Z2DHKmNoY2UgNFgLN0tw3KqrZx62UY5FkVx2aFuAOrGRzS1DiSwEeo3S ttLcVZVLsSbZeWM7kpNlJVPkoZXxQykD1bmw10vxvzVeXKp6TKcnKiTUWdmF1VfU3DJPV3Fzg0N7PZ1PUFJB2zJqpX29HfT7FNt JM4n8rQPndSLEXtky/T19s927HxNIcyaVrhuILbjssF0sZJ9M7WDFdpn4xqpqaNjXCcSAuyjNGLjQm9wddy8tlOtbPL52Ur2cGFtnxHOJZ3Na22jQADe hAtyXEOVvtkNPkyPbPWrwH0JjqiOY5mDS7G 8bcb80lT41y2e2Y3hXNMoa7F5525ZZMzb3tZo115DrVaVspLTZSnfOa0yMJqZWSAQuyueQy9gd7hzC9qclLSFEpKWomzqcClky56pxyuzN/DYLEcdFedMpe2a0seU9bkJsCme0tfWSFpFiC1tj5o6ZNabEsaTWnI4RsW0a9O79o 6j/AMRLvZD/AIKj3sqhiVXPI6GKR0gOYeywXbuudNBb5qHlZJ8UVuds3wTL/D8AmawNfVyAAaNjNgOq53 Csxpkl2y7XjTS7ke8mBOO6rqO99/oF26n/J28d/8AowmJC0rxnL7PIzHe62lzqeSzZ zGt/NnOuCMIAgJQEIAgCAIAUCPoOzGMNmjawm0jWgEcwNMw59a1KLVKOmbmLkKUdH52kpqo2fTSOAA1Y05SfzA8exeXqb7ieZMbPcGY2uxKeQdHM4uyu95oDgd2 1 4qjOcn1Iy7bJvqRpdhKu7HxHe05h2HQ fzVvEntaL BZtOJ0bcU2aBrx7jx4O0 dl1lR3HZ3nw3DZGwtRmhcz4H Thf53TFl8dDAl8dGiMgzZb ta4HUN5HiPFWW1vRecl6MdtfgmUmoiGh9sDgfjHVzVLIp/wCkZeZj/wDSL3ZWTNSx9QI8HEKxjv4FzEe60ZbaWnL60sHvmMeIAuqd0d26M7Jhyu0bmkp2xMaxgs1osFfjFRRrQgoR0ZDHtqJM7o4Dla02LtCSRvtfQDzVK7Ie9RM3Iy5ctRK9tTX7wajweR4WsuFK32Qqd/vs/GJ1dXJGG1DXZQ64c5mXWxFr2C5slY18jm2drj8/Rodg4rRSO5yW8APurWIutl7Aj8dn627ntCxnxP8AJo 5CZUtR0e589R0YdZxjFzsjS9JUtPBgLz3aDzI8FYx47mW8OHKZv6lzgxxYMzg02HM20GvWtOW9dG3PfHoxuTFPz Mf3VHV2zLf S2cVdiVbEejlkcCW6i7DoezcopWWLpsgsttj1Jl9sJC0RPePaL7HqAAsPMlWcRLWy7gRWtnbtVPPHDmgNrH1iNSG23jlrvKkvclH4kuXKaj8DHQ4/VMOkzj qzvmqHnn6MpZNi6bKwqJvZA3t7C8PAgCAlAEAQEFAAgCAlpIIINiDoRoe4r1Nr0eptejSYTta9lmzjO34h7Q7eDvmrdeS49M0KcyUepGiqqKnrow/Q3Gj26OHV/BVmVcbVtF2VVd0doy1JG gq2iQ qdL8C12l 4/JVIp1T7M tOi3T9G3r6YTRPjPvNI x8VfmlKJq2RU4aMZsZOY6h0TtMzSCPzN1 6o48uM9GZiS4WcS92uzMjZNGbOjkBv1O0IPVeys3tpckXMtuK5I7MHxNlVHcWvaz2nW1/mCuq7FYjum2N0D2wuhEDXMb7Oclo5A2NvG67hDiSVV8Foyu08nRVsch3AMJ7nEHyVO/42JmdkPjcmbUG o3K97Rqb5R6PlWIU7o5HscLEOP8AB71kTjxn2fP2xcZvZ9BwHF2VDSGNcMgaDmty4WPUtGmamukbONcprSKzb2W0Ubebyf2j VDl iv oP4pFjsnBkpWfmu7xOnlZTY8dQJ8SPGtGc25qM0zWfAzzdr8rKrlS3LRRz5Ny0ZxVTPNvsNR5Y3Sne91h2N/m/gtDFhpbNjAr0uR243tCyleGFheS25sQLa2F796ktvUOiW/KVb0Vv8A3qz/AOF37h9lD/lr CB/qH9GUrqozSOkdvc6/ZyHcFTsbk9mbZJzls79msSdBMBqWPIa4dp0I6wT81LjzalonxbXGWj6MRzWm9a7NuWmuz5XiDWiWQR wJHBvZc2t1LHs1yej523XN6OcrgjCAIAgJQBAEBBQAIAgCA1eB4hTTNyVbY87dz3ADMOt3xfNXaZwktSRpY9lclqZpqR9PG3LE6NreTXNt81bjKCXRoQlXFaRldt62KQxtY4Oc3NcjUAG2l1Typp jPzbIyfRcbPY5G FvSyNa9vqnM4C9tx136KxTbFx7LONkRcPkZ/aF7Iqls8L2uBIccrgbOG8G3P6lVbNKfJFK7UbOUTU1lbTzxOYZo7PYd726XGnHnZW5TjKHbL1lsJ162YHDa99PIHsOo0I4OHEHqWfCTg9mVXZKuW16PoVJjcEjA/pWNuNznAEdRBK0oXRkjaryISW9mY22ljkfG6N7XeqQcrgba3F7dpVTKab2jOzmm9o9dndpmxtEU97DRr99hycN/evaMjXTO8bL0uMi/lfR1IBcYpO0i4 oVl OZdaqsXZ6U3o0AIjMbAd9nNF7c9dV7HhH0ewdUPxMrtlXMmkjbG9rgGm5BuAXEce5VMiXKWjPy7FOa0aqmr6djGsE0dmtA9tvAW5q3CcVH2X6rYKKWzymfRPOZ5gcTvJLCfFct1v2eSdMn2U 0Tqbo2xwCHM94bmbk9UX1cSN3DzUNvj9Iq3 L1EvKStpo2NjbNHZrQB67eHerEZRitbLVc4Rils853UTzmeYHO5ksJ8VzJ1y9iTpl7KvHaqkiiPQshc92jcoY635jbkobXWo9IrZDqjH4o9dmqenbThr3RvLzmcCWmx4Cx5D6rqmMOPZ1jwrUPkdn9DTnOOhYeYsXdwFz4Lv8Aaj2S6ph2UGO7UmQGOC7WnQvOhPUOQ8 xV7snfSKeRmcuomZVMzgUAQBAEBKAIAgIKABAEBKA96CpEbw5zGyN4tcAQR1X3HrXcJJPskrmovbN7R0VHUR5mQx5XDg0Bw6iRqCtGEYTj0bMI1WR6M5i zTovxKc52A3tvc23V7wCrWUce0UrsVx UTsweqp6thhmjYyQiwLWhubraeDupd1uE1xaO6pQsXFrTPHC6T0Sp6GdrXMk0Y4tBFxuOu7kR1heRhwnqXo8rr8dmpLpnZtdgYczpYmgFg9YNFrt52HEfLsXeRVtckS5ePtcon6dEybD8zWNzdFqQ0Xuw669ycVKrZ544yo2ih2SiDqlocARlcbEX4Ktjx3Lsp4kVKzTNPtHhjJYH9G1oez1vVAB0Fy3Tq iuXVpx6NDJpjKPxKbYcMc Rrmtd6rSLgHcSDv7Qq Kk20yrgpNtM0LZ6SWR0GVheLgtLOW xtYq3uEnxLydbfA4MEwuOOoqIyxrmjo3NzAOsHBxtr4dyiqrXJpkVNSU2me82JUDHFrgwEEg/hHeNPhXUp1ro9nZQujz2Xo4pIXOMbHXlksS0HS g1G5KYqSbGPXGUWynOGtbiIjygsLs1raWLSbW5XVfx/u6Krq1fotDRROrsgjZkZBdwyi1ydLi2 xU3BOzRP44u7WujpqqjD4nlj2xBw3jor20vwaupSqT0STnRF6ZXtw CsnvE1ohjaMxa3JncSTl3A6D/NVGoRnLr0QquFs9r0d7q6gjcYiIxbQ pppwzWtdSOdUeiV2UR JXYbgkcuaqqGhkZJc1nstDeBdbq4KONSb5S9EVdCbc5ejr/6vQNa7K1nqj2RHa/ULhdO2vR27qEujGVc/SPc/K1tz7LQAB1CyoSltmVOSk9o8VycAoAgCAICUAQBAQUACAICUBCAsMFxZ9M/M3Vp9pvMdXI9amqtcH/RPRe63/RsxeXLUUT23d7bXXyu/UBcteOavb59xNVPyfKDOfGdmxMOkjtHNvNj6pPbbQ/msubKN9r2c24vL5R9nHSVwmHolcC2QEZXnQ34G/B3I7j8 Iz38ZkULN/Cz2aCnle1mWQZns32Htt No5kbxzBHEFWV60y7FvjpnNhtK2MuY3WGX1mW3C49ZnYRqO9cRjrojhDW0vTMtgkfo9cI3cHOb4g2PyVStcLdGfUvHfo2EVJI2ofIHDo3saC3W92 9y6ld4vls0/G e/ooKal9ExAAaMlDsvfrl7nC3eFXUfHaU4w8V3/ANLOlw6P0yWW5zixDdLWey2bdfeHBSxhFT5E8a4qxyZz7PV4nqqh4vYtYG30Nm3H8rmmfKbOKLOdkj845hlII5ZAG9JZx9s3zHqzc15bCtJs5yK6tN/Z7YHN0FJB eQD97z9F1U MUd0PhWv7Ox9GPS mO5sFr9ZcfpdduPy5Ekofuczm2aGfpal3/uyHLf4W6D6 C5q 5M5o9ubODaihpomOky3le429dx1Opda 4D6KK9Q1v7IMqNaW/s6thwPRz/quv4NXeN BJg/6zJPgD6oxjUGoI7i/wCyp63Zoz PK3X9mz2vkDKVzd1y1oHeDbwCu5D4w0aWW1GrSPnwWYYgQBACgCAIAgJQBAEBBQAIAgJQEIAgO/CMVfTPzM1B9pp3O x61LXa4E9N8q3tG1fib54ekoy0uHtMeCT nQix8ir/AJXKO4mq7nOG4FGzE4awdFWNEcgJDZBoAeRvu7Dp2KDyKb1PplXyxt NnTLKirpKVwhqzdp0jm4H8rjw7/5UsJuD1IsVWSh8Z v5Oiol9EfmOtO92v8A9bj736Hb o9q7b4vf0duXjlv6ZXbX0ZaWVce9pbmt1G7XdnDwUV67U0QZMFtWROvaHEpWwRz07rNNs2gdo4abweOneurbGo7R3fdJQUonPBUGupw4W6eFwcOFyNfBwFu0LmMvJHf2cwn5o7 0ddbVBk9POPYlb0bu/1mE95Pmu5PTTJJS1JM8sMpegrpWj2ZI87f3C47jdeQhxsejmuHC5/2cOK7Kholm6XdnfbJ2m18y4sx/vZHdhvuWz945J0cNGwcHMd 0N 6TfFRQsfGMUXW0UpEJaz2pCI2/wC7Q V1PY/ikWrpfBJfZ4Yvg75IGU8Lmta21731yjQaDnr4LmdcnDSOLaJOHGLM3DspI8PLHsJa/KDqGut7VjbgdO4qqseTKSw5SXs0VDSGniFNE4GUguc7gy mY/IDja/NWYw4x4ouwg4Q4R9lVhOCeiu9Iq3NaGeyAc1zz6zyChjVwfKZWro8b5zZTY7i7qp9yLMHst5dZ6yoLrXNlTIvdjK1QlcIAgBQBAEAQEoAgCAgoAEAQEoCEAQBAdFBWvgeHxusePEEciOIXcJuL2iSuyUHtGlOE n/AIvTRA8cjHA9jwXb tWvH5e9l5Uq7vZa02BPbEYXTl7OTmNNuoXvb6KdUPWtlpYz46bP2zAyI hFRIWWtYtjdpy1beyePrWz10rjrkcU AVDY iiqSWWIyPaLWPC pXEqZcdJkUsafHSfRm69lVTs6GUuEe4DQsOt9D5qrNTitP0UbFbBcX6OGlq3xHNG8tJFrhRRk4 iCFko jV7P0Jq4Cah73N6T1RmsNN5043JV6mLnHcjTxq3bHc2XpwtpcHdJJmaCAc2oBtfh1eSn8a/kt Fb6Zmtq5qiB2QSuMUjCLODT1Obe3XfvVXIco/ZRy5WV9b6KylqjVSxR1L3ZR6rSA0EE2tw1FwFDCTlJKRWrn5JJSNpPhr3OY8zklhJbdjSLkWubWvor7rb zVdLfe/RnKvaWpbI IBhIc5oIa7NvtcDMdVVlfPfFFGeTZtxXZcUJqxTtayKONwbYZnG/6stjqd pU8XPj6LUHZw9HE3EzQsyzR5pnuLnEPacx4F3vNFtALKPy Nd yHz JfL2ZrE8TkqXZpDoNzRo0dg qqztc/ZQtulZ7OJREIQBAEAKAIAgCAlAEAQEFAAgCAlAQgCAIAgPalqnxOD43FrhxHyPMLuM3F9HcLJQe0za4JtQyWzJrMfz913YeB6ir9WSpdM1qMyM pHNtFs643lpy6 8sufFn2XN1T9pnGTRJ/KDKHDsengPtFzeLXknuBOrVXhdODKcMmdb7N1SzxVkN7ZmOFi08DxB61fTjbE1oyjdAwWPYb6NKWb2kXaerl2hZ11fCRj30 OejfYLTdFBGzkwX7TqfMrSqXGJtY8eNaRw0kFSKt8jgOif6tsw0DfZNue/wDcVxFT5/0QwVnkbfojbGlz05dxYQ4fI R8l5kx3EZsOUNmADiNRvG5ZkXpmLF8Xs rUkueNr/ia0 IutmD3E jre4JlLW4hS0bnEAOlcSSBq6511d7o6vJV5Trh39lOyyqp7 zO4htPPLcNPRt5N397t/hZVp5MpeilZmzl6KUm p1KrttlRtv2QvDwIAgCAIAgCAIAgJQBAEBBQAIAgJQEIAgCAIAgCA0GBbSvhsyW74 B95vZzHUrVWQ49MvUZbj1L0XOKYBHWWmgeGl28gXa7rIG5ynnRGzuJZsx42/KJ3bPYOaVrml YudfdYCw4aqWmrgixjUOpabKjbcNdJAz3iT4OLQPqoMnTkkVczUppGixSq6GF8g91htyvuHnZWZS4QLk5 OvZjP 76nlH 0/dUf8qWzMWdPZsMQtJTPI3OhcfFt1dn8qzSsfOo e4LQmolZHwJu7qA3/bvWbVDlPRjUV87NG02mxP0aINj0e4ZW24Ab3d25XrrOEdI1Mm3xQ0j58s1vfZittvYXh4EBKAICEAQBAEAQBAEBKAIAgIKABAEBKAhAEAQBAEAQBAdNJXyxAiORzQTqAdFIrJL0ySN04 mWFBiVXNI2Nk7ruPE6DiTu5KSE5yetk9d1s5cdmli2WjuHySyvkuDmLgNRy0PzKtrHXtmgsNb232eeO4NUPjcI53vG8xvy62N9HADXqPivLqpNdM5vom10zgwrZDM0OqHFt/cba4/UTuPUB3qKvF/9ENWDvuRoJcKOTo2zytGXL7hFrWsbtvu61a8XWtl10fHSZhnumoZXsY8BwsCQAbjePaBss57rl0Y7cqZvRy1tbJM7NK7MbWvoNOwCyjlNyfZHO2U 2c65IwgCAlAQgJQBAEBCAIAgCAlAEAQEFAAgCAlAQgCAIAgCAIAgCA9IJnMcHsNnNNwV1GTi9o6jJxe0brBNp45rNksyTr9l36Tw7CtCrIUumbFGXGS0/Zfq0i8nsJ0Nr7KHG9pY4btjs TkPZb o/QKtbkKPSKV YoLSMLUTukcXvN3ONyVnSlyezGnJye2ea5OSEAQBASgIQEoAgCAhAEAQBASgCAICCgAQBASgIQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQFthe0M0FhfOz4Xa27DvHyVivIlEtVZU4H6xTaKae4vkZ8LePa7efJeTyJSFuXOZThQMqhASgIQBAEBKAhASgCAICCgCAIAgJQBAEBBQBAEBKAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAICEAQBAEBKAhAEAQEoAgCAIAgIQBAEAQBASgCAgoAEBKAIAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgIQAICUAQBAQgJQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAQgJQBAQUACAlAEAQBAEAQBAEAQBAEAQEIAEBKAIAgIQEoAgCAIAgCAIAgCAIAgIQH//Zhttps://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 lQeafD9qPSoPNPh 1LlFRkzRsoeWMfpUHmnw/aj0qDzT4ftS5RTJjZQ8sY/SoPNPh 1HpUHmnw/alyimTGyh5Yx lQeafD9qPSoPNPh 1LlFMmNlDyxj9Kg80 H7UelQeafD9qXKKZMbKHljH6VB5p8P2o9Kg80 H7UuUUyY2UPLGP0qDzT4ftR6VB5p8P2pcopkxsoeWMfpUHmnw/aj0qDzT4ftS5RTJjZQ8sY/SoPNPh 1HpUHmnw/alyimTGyh5Yx lQeafD9qPSoPNPh 1LlFMmNlDyxj9Kg80 H7UelQeafD9qXKKZMbKHljH6VB5p8P2o9Kg80 H7UuUUyY2UPLGP0qDzT4ftR6VB5p8P2pcopkxsoeWMfpUHmnw/aj0qDzT4ftS5RTJjZQ8sY/SoPNPh 1HpUHmnw/alyimTGyh5Y0QNE98cTb2V8d8TYdKzuz3V/cPnV/UetVk7ow1qahNxRzrP5c/hHypR4s5WCVlNiI2II8CFNjTdrP5c/hHypV10HMjeO9s0Zb9bZAi9VlybdH22Y3FONAaSUrzg/JYhuTILNgbHIpYb73O1dcd1kmSxwuFdF5zi4GQGyRm/g5Db/4GtLX6LmaeSDK2cRTK17XXG9r/na9cabhagu8gWR3a9yo2UCyKL32AA95JPjVTS1JlDX65JG0zB5OVJG7jlF7nZCp 636E zeqEeobmRLM p5ZExSwkEhUNFhmIxlcZOBkL2tfe9bOj4Ty5AwYYIZMExtiJMSRe/QMGI26MB4XNqTSXmSW/qI64265lDe/sw/WhGLfUxYtRPFCNS/MZEzyjfZzEGJjextaULa4NiQTfcCtjhkUgUtM13c3Kg3VB4KvuHU JufIDviel5sMkV8c0K3te1xa9vGrNCyjZi/wuX73GeSZNQXeysSI3W7YiMeowC2O3eFrnxqnoNbqPuZFZpANLG8kZ3L5FsmX/eC1x59PEEbD6CV3QySoyRvmAqYsTYhQTkRYX3sBf2C4P3hPCjDh38sYEi6WvgSb9fG/ShXFlbiPFwpjmRi0XImkIX rDAj8 o9lzQ kCRiTVap0c2vJzeUisfBRcJYdBkCSBvfephwNRqDKG 7ZXDQ2upaTHJh5XC7joTv1vf4OHTqhiWaMpbFTJGWdRa1iQ4DHwvt4XudyFn8k3C5y0k/eyUMmJvcWMaHa21iSTt51n8PmRpGzbUFxO4FubhYOQo7vcxta/h51a0nDJYSwikjxIT10JPcRU6hwN8b9PGpdHo5oyQJIyrSM5BRr99rkXzt49bUJs/lFDg8n3gE8ky6jJ7o5IRxvYRj1GULYjHvC2 960uN6wxxHEgO5Ecd/wC59gT7F3Y xTUR4fM0kZllRkicuoWPFmNiq5HIgWDG9gLm3QXBn1OgEkqO9mRFNkIuMmt3jfxABA/E35Ak7WMqLUyejOquXm0rC5BuZFSzC9upkj2P RPlXXFeKsHR4m 5iUSzEdCjnEeHQLzJD09RfOtOLh4Sbmx4oCmLqFtlY3Q7dCLuOm XsqDhHBEgjkivmsjNsfBCMUQf4qgCgfWhGMuDpdSW1EhytFAljvsXbvNf8KhP M1R4DxB2l 8e41CmWNb7x2sMPYcDG1vPmVPBwLHTDTcwtdryOd2cZXYH8SgJfyq1q Fo2JRUjdHDqwUeHUbW2KllP4qE2lyL l1rFowjz89p2BD58pkWQ8wDMYG0YNsN7geF6vQzIZphI2ous1lCc7ADFCB3O5a5N/fvV1uEXg5WdmDs6SAWKsXLqRv4XsRfcXHQ190 inRpCskVpHzIKNcd1VIBz/xv dCFFoo6PXyRvI0rZQNM6ZH/wByQ1lB/wB23S/9Jt4Hu88R1TB5QzyBRqIlsha4UxgkLh3tzvtWxpdCFWRWs4kd2II2s56EHr5VmQcAdAwSa/3yyJmpbFUUKEJDAt09Y79L360DUrEesayIY/SjFzDzrc0yY4m2OX3mOWN8N/1rjUTLaJhLM ls93jZmYPkAokKfeBV749hHe6VrtHqLbSRBgf/AIZxIt0PfuDfxB/I1X0/D541 7ljyZmd8oziWY3uoVwVA6WJN/O5JoGmaGiZTGhR YpUFXvlkPA3Gxv51NVbhmjEMSRA3xHXpc9SbDYbk7DpVmh0XAUUUVBIUUUUBrdnur 4fOr o9aqHZ7q/uHzq/qPWrpHg8nV91nOs/lz EfKlPik5SGV19ZUZhfzAJFNms/lz EfKlPikBeGVF6ujKL ZBAqJcmnR9tlDVvqI4zMriUKuTRlACwAuQhUizWva4IJ8utdcY4hIEjGmCtLL3kB6YKMnJ94sgPg0i1zq01EsZhVFiDLi0hcMVBFiUAG7Wva5AB336V0nCA0jO QVVWOII7JZALknAjcnw8kWqmnrwjrU8RYJHqY 9AReQW7wVtw488fFfK56ixrjiMzYSCyxyShUUr3imLEufLIgEDwW19zYT6ThzRxzwr6hyMVySQHHeUk3Oz5G/kwHhUraZsIFxDFCt 9a1kKkjbfra3toPUScGnaTTwyPbN41ZrCwuVBNh4C9fNXqG5qRJ1ILuetlUgW97E29wbxtUvDoysUasoUqigqDkAQBcA7XA86qynHVKT0kiKA/wCSHK3vIZj/AOQ0LfCK/Z3WyTKsrTISR95AFF4mIvgTfIMt7HIb9dql47rpECJAA0rXYKf7I7GT491AfAutQnTTPMkxhjjeNWuwe/MuCFS IOFyGu24IG3jUkfDGkkaWe6tZVRUkZcVAu26EXJct SrQqr2sWp9aDp2njII5RdD5926/KqmobUpFzlcS4rk0ZQAsLXIUqRZrdLgi9Rpw VI5dOgUxMJOWxY3XNdlN73GRfe/TGpJ11Lx8lUWLJcWkLhiotYlVUbt5XIAPnQNsn4hrsYl1Cm8agO484yNyPIgHL22t41o1j8WDLppYlVQCgihF75FlxAIttYn4C9a6rYW8qFk p9oooqCwUUUUAUVHqJlRWdjZVBJPkBua8s1Xb/AFepleDSxGI7hUIAlOxIYl9lFhuLbAixNSlc51KsYcnq9Fec6jSawMX9Mxsb45SuLGFnsbOm1xcbXB8T0qlqOE65WULrXlCd3eaaMsLxtkxVz3rSEbeA86mxR1n p6nRXmEnC JBbDiBWyyk7u5PLkx6ufIjp5edfW4TxDmFW4nKMHxOKtb1ox/d5SDp5e lh Z/qz06ivKV4ZxEqW9PeS65AF3i6FSw7jeNyvs3NcnTcUvtO8dozYHUGS5BIz9Q9w AO 170sPzv9WesUV5rw3i/FdM Mgj1cZPQuBIO8qkBrAE3deot7fN84PxWPUJmlwRsyMLMhtezD3EG/Qg3FRYvCopF6iiioOgUUUUBrdnur 4fOr o9aqHZ7q/uHzq/qPWrpHg8nV91nOs/lz EfKlXX6jlxSSWvgjNbpfEXtTVrP5c/hHypQ4xGW08yqLkxsAB4kqbColyadH22R6PXSGTlSoqkpmpRiwIuAb3UYm5Hnf8jV2OZWF1YMPMEEfpSnrNAWy9GjmGUREpa652tii87fM98A rYm/UV3LoMkkMSzsSIw6NGsIZUkUsgAVMmKZr4ixtfeq2NCm0M3pcdsuYmN7XyFr V79alDCsHVTK2HKhZEJIZzpiSDYAKqlRa/TMgqMbeO0PB3aIQs8Utjp0j2Qkh4ydmA3F77E7bdaWLZ9RhaZRa7KMulyN/d51zIUY4NiSLNibEi24Nuu3W9LUenZUgblPzcApjeLmIRmWxLDaNxucr26etYW afhtpLSc/mekGQFUUgguSp5uFwuBClS17AruLUsRm/A138PGuJJ0X1mUb23IG/lv41n9oLqiyx25qMAgOwcucShtvY3B9hUHwqhHoVgkPNiaZTGFVwhk7xLGUFQDiXZgxPQ9Ce6KEuTTsMV/CqkmtImSPG6NG7mS ylCgA8t8yev8ASayOHK8BjaSOTExsoCrzDH38o42wv0Uhbju93r0qVNO7cPkQoyu0cvc/qBYtYd02vuOhoRk2a0kkVwzMncNgSR3SdiPYbbVYvS3xPharLG4RljEZUmONZCGuLFlKMTcXGQFxvfrWlw/T4aURqJNlYKHtlbfEELsNrWHgLChKk72sX0mViQrKSOoBBI99q LOpuAykg2NiNj5H21hDhZWPTCJBG4iZGYCxXKM sRv64Uqeg4QrqqWnjcRFCGjRBGdiLsqAOQ4VgVLbi/nSxGb8DWzgdSBtf8vP3VysykZBlKnxuLfGlrU6SaaIzSRuHMiBo1xLcuI2Ng11YZlpLHqth1sK6h4arPGQsroZw7cxBGtxFIt8Aq7XwvddzbrQZvwT9uZlGgmY7x2TLE sma5gG/itx18aV zLK08LsBkQbE9bEaYdfMq360zduYFXhupVVAVUyxAsNiG6DwJ6/nSd2fuX07tsyxKxv42EF7/8A0qlcHGr71/gyxOCUUWPdjH/JMv8A2mo9QRZnvsUBv4WMAP8A2g1NBDaRBtZXt/wyyAH4PVSRO4o/uhT3b6eUf9tC3wXeIAd9eovqRb2FQx/Wvk8gE0nh3rn/AO2NfNSdnNz60ht5ZacN m9d6z1pb79beHqxwk0JZUkXC4HghH/NJ/8AoKNQxUsw6iMjyuQdQQPPwr5xE95h5Bt/cNSfLexAo1d 906uPeAdSaFTsqAbAbgn8gGQ/wDZ79jUPBJuVrYVC/8AjxsjtbcmNEdLn2AyD3VYkG58R3r/APqVSg21eiu3WZ/ebQN ne399A V9ofaKKKqaQooooDW7PdX9w dX9R61UOz3V/cPnV/UetXSPB5Or7rOdZ/Ln8I VLlMes/lz EfKlLishWCVlNisbEHyIUkVEuTTonaD y1RWENG5lWP0ibFoi572 YIAINth3vVG2w9t4NBqmnZFlmZB6NHIAh5ebNlm1/ELivdGwy3vcVWxqz/gyUUt8PlknMamZghjkOSWUyYyBY3v0AK97YWNx4bGLgs87cqVpV7zlZA0t79RgI WArqbdDfY3vSw/INNFYfaPUkBgjOHWJnuHEarbozEgkm/QWI638KrazXTE8iN7SagK8L2uFAH335KQOvjKB4UsHNJjBNp1ZkZtyhJXyuQRf32JH5mpaXYuJmZTL94FYpEkakKS/rSd7wsTgd7jltbc78cP1EkgijMpH3kyviwYlUY4rlYbjYZWvYHx3pYjNfAy0Up6OXUXZjMt4pzGS8tu4rYgMgjsWdLMDe5LAg22rc4zqGiUTAnCM3kUb3Q7Mbea7Nt4AjxpYlTurmhRS7pmkeXlzyvHeIShFbA3dmuuQ6iMBFsNrkk3uK64PxJmeIPJkrRy4sbKJBHIoV/K5XfbY3JG1LBTNmTVqJEiJOTqzKLeCWy38PWWp6wItRnpZNQGDOg1HLk62XJsbHysqfAVBrUmWaGMSswlRmYNJyruuNgjBGtszHAWviD4NdYZ/IzUVS4MzmJeY6uwLAspyBsxAuQBdgLA7DcHYVdqC6d0ZPa2HPRalR4wv09xpA7NEssTdSdI35sVkPTzuhr0/WplG6/3KRt7RavFf4a68syRsxJEmCg CNDObD2Zf61ZcGWs7VI/09Jkk 9uADeQW9xeI3/9Q1FpBcwj/dop/ITx3rmN7kOfOIjwIusBI IvVnSt30Hkyn4yyihf5KejF0TxuEbfrZtKybf8BO9feJyXRzfpE58zcwoenj0qxw8bqD4cseyxSX4darSXZGuBcQMQepN4Ix/qTQj4JNWD97t/d/rqR8xUc1rv7Gk//I/eqfHeIxwLI8rgDJhbqf8AxJsTYbnqRShxrtjJzcjgsJXmiLM5SBy2KM0VzGxV8itxYW3vUpHOdWMORk41x HTZJK5LnmHEDJrPzgvTwBKjfzFUeHcTm1Gt0xg0eplGnd2YBQm7xAbljiPA7kbGsnsBwCTU6ubT6SYzIdtRObpHJC1sk7ymQMzXFwQSAenUe/cP4Rp9BDzCt WvrJGTYH mJEBKj/FQSfEk3NTYyy1EnwLUvGhHcTwzwYi7s8ZMaA9MpI8ox bVg9qu2SxKq6eSLN1yjkc5Rv02Uq3Xc3JtbbYkivVNNwuIQiFl5i9W5gDFyTkWa4sSTv0rzX I/YsxKdTo4YwqZOSqi8VweaMALSxuD6n9LXI2JAYl93NqwkcP/iBxRlMpgR1jfB15ZTckAKGLXMlzbAAn2V6R2d7QRauPKM2df8AxIjs8Z3BDA79QRfxtXl6zTWhlXEmKEyo6IXKiR2QymM7EEi7EXYbsb9BJw7jMMOr00kZyVnCySrIz8suWyjYn142JLrluLFvEgGiaWokn6ndHvHZ7q/uHzq/qPWqj2f6v7h86vaj1qR4OWr7rOdZ/Ln8I VLbKCLHcHwpk1n8ufwj5Ura2VljdkTNlUlUvbIgbD86iXJq0Xsf2SEC4O1 g n6fpUU2jjcBXjRgvQFQQPdcbVkfal0jc8uU80gEKyFCInbdX7yvsVIO9m8OlSRcTmURtKiFZY2ZVjvkpVcwu/rXF99rEW3vVTVmjYsBvsPC/yqMaWPPmYLmf68Rl8etL2o4i8q4sYSpEL/dktbKVbAkn2bG2 /S29iLjsjP3YmKc0x4iOTKwYoXzty7XBa1/V8b7UsRmjan0yPYuisV6ZAG3uv0r7HGotiFGIsLAbDxAt06Db2VR4y0g5XLdVvIoNwTe/uYbeyqGn1M0ayOBGYxqGDDfIhnszA9Ba97WN7dRQlySfBuSadGUoyKVPVSAQbm52O3XeiLTovqoq OwA/wBPyrOXih9IWK6MGZlsoa6lQWGTeqTYbrsRfxqLh3FJmGnkkWMJqNgFvdCULi5OzA4kdBbbrQZI1W0sZcSFFLjoxUZD3HrUet03NwFxgHDMP7sd1HuyCk 63jVbibSiXThHVVZyCCpN7I53sw22G1uovVDhWqljjjJCcppWSwvkMpGAa/Q963dt0PWgbV7WNzUaeOQWdEcA9GAYAj3 NfZ9KjgK6KwHQMoIFunWsRuKsgGKxxIZJgXYMUyWQqAxX1C 7ZNtfbcmr/HnkEV42CnNASQTsXUbWI86DJWLwRbFbC3iPf1uPbvXyfTo64uqsvkwBHwNZWp1jrLgqxmRhGpc3AOXNPTc2XEkC/id64XiU4yLpHjHKsT2vdsytnX 0AOpxNybHfpcMkbSIAAAAAOgGwFdUvx8dkZzjExQSmPERyZWV8GfO3LsCC2N/VHW 1MFC0ZJ8Aa8e7BD7 I4gY6iRDtY9Vt ffIr0TtDxGQEQwHF7Au1gzKGNkVFOxdyGAJ2UKxPSlFODRq2cbEFSZGkV2tlldpD1BXJQo7t3INlUC9SjPV6yVvg2lchQSemI39ix/Qn41Z0ti9gfVZOns1Mg HWl aaSNCrFHx8JCEN8QAGK2jjNhezOzb9K0OE8SSR2GwbOPugki51DPZWsFcWcdPbQKSuW9NNdowBuxQnyAIn2/ID9KWOMdpQpWDTxmeWaIRoq rdkVCAf6iGBFvMW2qh237QctRDHI6NyUbJBc5HPuE3GN1ctfc9Nt7hUl0plihkzljUJaObUPZBylvKkQUEnvkYgeZ8bmrJGarXt6Yl3iesjmnkSZo35jvaWXKFoSuQsyrmEQsS2K3J7u43rM4VK00TaVyxjU5RN32WNztsqDcyHFLt0uKsaXSlJfR45JY2kRU1avgjEs4DJGGYZdVNiQTYk2FW O6iaOaVlilwhKwLlhiBCO8sggGDkEhsgdtjc1Yyvr1Z kuxPZqPQ6fBVQSSHOUooUFz4KBsEX1VHkPE3NW Na4IVjIR0YHnLmA6xkWzC KhsQ3SwJO9rV5Rq/40SxKIG00UE6rZi7tKo7mSECJbEHui2Wxb2GkftX2p1usgd9VcjELjzBHGrM11MUasGl7oIOWQBuaFT2bslxTh08pi04ghkQ3/ANnmAEhXfuhcS6WPitvWHhT9X464Xo5HkV0Z3ZmT79Q943NyVvsS 256AAm9e3cG7cauGKPmA6ruBjtZip9U52VVY/2stz51Fy6pykrol/iH2aGmkXX6JRG6KTMgGCFL3zDKhxdXKuVG7Y3sSu/l/wBhtLqmnOknjhEballtkO8ndZdxeLm33FyqncbGvfuC9uNFqV2lETgDKKccpxfps9rg3G4uK4n4XoogdSTyVRnY2dkRsh3xidijYqxVdmYX3ubyV y32bN8j/iK0NR61L38OUYaWIPfMQxhr9b4739tMOo9aojwdtS71H/hzrP5c/hHypZljyUrci4tcGxHuI6GmbWfy5/CPlS1LIFUsxsFBJPkBuarLk16L2P7KK8IT ou5zzLMdycDH4AC2JtYD29a61ejIjXlAGSJTygxIF8Soyt4VDDxckx5wyIsuyMSp3tdQ4BJQsL2vt4GxIFR8AVmV5XzzaSQWMhZbK7BQFvitgALgeF/GqmnpwinwXhsgtE3O5IW55wiVs1ZWQqYOvRsi1793c71qrwpAxKtIqlszGrWUte5NuoudyAQCSbg3qCftBEkayENZlZiu11C7MG3tcOVTr1PkCa aPjokLqqXkUK2CyI1wxtfJWsLb3B/K 1CFiuhoa3SiRQpLLYhgy7EEdCLgj4io14cnLMfeKscjc7k3uTf31UHHBZbRszNKYgqkN3gpb1gbY2HX2 e1aWnkLKCylCeqkgkfmpIoWVmUl4OgZWDyd2QyKuXdBa Xhcg5N1PjbptU0XDkVYkANobYb SlRfz2Jq3RQnFFbW6ISY3ZlKNkrKbEGxU9QRuCR 9fBw9MFj3xVw438Q2f tWqKCyM6fg6MpTKRUYvkqtYNzGLOD7yTuLEDxq3q9MJEKNcA23GxBBuCPaCAamooLIprw1Mg5LMwx7xO5xyte239bfp5V2 hQhgb99w53/qXG35dxas0UFkUBwpAxZWkUM2ZRWspa9yfMXO5AIBJNwb1foooEkjz7tq0mmmk1BR XIQRMgyMeMLxkP4gXbJT0uT0oi1MciDkupjHfBQ PfVAPIxxREKCPXZT4V6CR514HLw6dddqfRpFS2oZcb7EWke5G4sArD3k1K6mWreDvymO k4e0k3LZiiKcfujiSbEyIp9ZYwbL3SCxDEk7VCvZ6Exk2cNjnlzX6rDGym Xg7FvfWb2Y7WIpWLWMYnDk8x1xyyuz3AHcIvb23pm0cnMQMOjRMBYWBDJp1BHkLm1qkrHGSPMNRAROumlaUQaeUnUSm8yXyx5hUDa6hEsSenXeqOt0qtKvM1EQ5yc2MQn7uFpX9SQdIgouWC3xFutME8kbT64tkMpWja13DZyN33jBueUqFwAOoU0u6Hg aOVjkePnpENSoJC5Ei3LAyZmFiBcHw8asYJLqdyxy6aINzYZI9VcPhaRgI5CO9kt0LFSwsRkKnjWJnL6fUrAkkjRyCRihMbm4LJECBFaylQ7bjwFbPAuHtzJZmh08sUhKei5ctEmdnjh5iuw5R7rsN8gD4Xqo/DdNIsbuoSPD/AGhtLeX0dgcI2kEgv3t8lDm53FvGSDLk0/Md5efpIhKshwTYDE2CBcSULm2N7bXJIq/wfg6zu6qGcCPGWR7Oc1Kj7hx3e8xRBe/dJPiKi13CBpoQyhZ4Z1KjVLZkDBrqVupeIgWDIwDGxttTfwPtQgkRZlVFd1EbqCIZMXjBMeaiwUR NqhnSlGLfqNyHhqxQjTqAY0BUL05mJCMG26zTEKf8EI8xXS6dnlRA3dVxm9t 9fJkI6O LnIerGEAtlUsMl40kFgTEj9L3YrLLt/52U/lXfD1AaVtxaUhb UMciL/wBF6ob0l0OdJw1BABy1L2DXKgktyDckm5JJa9yb1NwfRczUyRuWk00BDRxu2apMWYG17kkKqkBicc7i16pNo5JdasA1EkUbQE4oF3ZVjVt2vbusLEC x/Nx4bw9IEwjvuSzMxyZmbcsxPUn9ulLlowUnxwMXZ/q/uHzq9qPWqh2e6v7h86v6j1qtHgw6vus51n8ufwj5UszxB1ZGF1YEEewixpm1n8ufwj5UuVEuTVovY/sy4eGSXjEs3MSIgqMMWYqLKZDext12C7gHwq7otNy1xvfvM1/xsW/S9qnoqprUUjD0fDFlSeQ3T0hrqR1VV9RhfYEsDJ06tvU2o4ZLIhWSVD6tgIrKcWDd8ZEsDaxAIG5rWopcjBGVpOEFWDNIDaUyAKmA3jKEdTtvf8AL3mtCKNgzkvkGIKiwGIsARt1uQTc dqlooSopBRRRUEhRRRQBRRRQBRRRQBRRRQBXjGp159J1gw9WeUg9dhDqL 7cfqa9nrw2dP9s4k4uADOB5X5M9/z tWiZtS/aMWojR3ZJUDJmxIIvsCjH/prb0OyRqP7cfhJApI FYOvW5k71iC 59pkI GB/SmPQYuIJFIKkggjoQ06G/6VJSPLEMynUSz6dWTT66N3GmkUiPnIxZZIZGBsXbqpbckkX3FKzaOeNRGq8vUQyMXjUSLMAgDZv/TivesRuLnwIrS7TCPT6qXKMnnIhvZe6HUGUrkD3/EMCLG/WrkXGRNE2YbVRJJgDLaOWCJiBCTOCcr9CjKyjGrGCStJoxW1WP3UjpIGusipIVDuQWjmkfdXKtIf Cx860NS0cfMMiwzsgWKQxuFgKFAsTxiMq7urKbmxX9DU3EdNpWWWd9RqUSSUg46WMozqDcI8ciqRv4AAg9KsxaWbUQw6iGZIsEeGCDUYkFbWdYpGGLN3icZApW4sSN6kqUtNxVFmf8A2xlfkskjiMSQalk7sSYBF7jJYFnBN96kn4M18wFQwd10iP8ALPlfOWwfKG1/vF9gNrb6Gl4czxaqR4ptNHFppBE0li8iBBjEAVClAxLtIBexAvWTBxIwaoQR4oiuxhbTlW70qgKOZOAXhJxuH2tegNjho1Gk5pVWk0gBKyB1lCqEbAlkO3rCy2UG/n1boJQ8czK6svOmKupuCrQOwII/ Z lJGskn0vo sSOCGN5yOcgMuLKMXCXsGgI 8VRkARYNtatnsnxdZllgVw4CvIzCPkgEnlbKCQc1wc9LEsKq0aaFTrixu1Ix1mnZbbTOhN/6WiUW/4lXrTXSfNq1bVpp0BZueZHxF8FVurHoL4hQPpThVGehT TW7PdX9w dX9R61UOz3V/cPnV/UetV48Hm6vus51n8ufwj5UuUx6z XP4R8qXKiXJq0Xsf2FFFFUNgUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAV4tqpMftGMkcwTTsQB4NFIAQfdsR4fnXtNeGcS4i5n7gDSSa2ZcBdSRdVXfugi9 ptuQatEzal2sbPEQpSYvuN7m/TvasfJfhUfAEn0 o08aSBtNJKoVGvdA0shTA 6Ek3/uH5QYNKZEkRkuD4 OUlul hla9 hU7Vs8MT73SX3AdG9wSPUtf/mFScF1aOeJ8IWdIVNgQQRcXUgDT9yS2 BJyNumNKOt1MMbF9NFCXFkCSxC2BBj7hLYzZFg/MxDWW/S92LtXqG5Sx4nlyYrJLiziFLQAuwUX62tYjpbesTVuvoHLhKwjmyIHcm84ijjVsQ9yhc2OOwU7XFqlHGu1l0JINBDCq8iUmVJGR2PrxEAobQzWDRyFky6lCG6i1VYNBPG0T6yMkFiRqOfZZIYY7NGhBxLEBSpJ37o6Gp O6uWPlyLqH06iQvHEiZcua GsAZTtie8B0ZZFtWPtJmXRDFg0cMhDQRu8a7SkgkGcgAlTe5cXqxxGXjMkGnj /nkd5fu2WJxm0ZkLSOUZR6N3TiIdrve4su9bhmpHLMjekahDGIxppEBMrQsTDEhUZcqNQrSFbeC23260ul1MzrFPyTrJWkjkWaP7xI5EWQ6mR79VXZfIA23qDiOuidnbSyAGHTXimbUMkgbmNzWIIs88wa5VbABxuSDQgl4ne2nj1Oojc6nmTmSYMI0UqFgYItiNkbEWtZ17tqvdgNedQ0x5enjsD3YkxP3ssfreGIt3R4b1S7TaqaGZHijjlh0kOmjeVohIqsYLAG46HNjj0uFPUVr/wAOTATOmnUERctTNYq0 c2QZlJOGIGNh5XqHwdaPvQ7dl7GbVt5yWPtsW tMVLXY5yz6wkWtPiPcEU/l61Mtc2erT9prdnur 4fOr o9aqHZ7q/uHzq/qPWq8eDzNX3Wc6z XP4R8qXKY9Z/Ln8I VLlRLk1aL2P7CiiiqGwKKK4llVQWZgqjqSbAe8mgO6KpaPi0Epximjc SsCfgDV2pCafAUUUVACiiigCiiigCiiigCiiigOJZAqlj0UEn3DevFOzjHUazQR2NuZJqXFthk7Ef9I3G29ez6 IvFIi2uyMBfYXIIF6UP4fdhzoi00zI0zIEsg7qAWvuerGwufrVkzPVhKUopcfJd7WdnWe o0 0otmnhIoKlgPJyq438RYHoCFbspr cyd2zRvIrA ASAgnex9Z/ECvUq8W/iHM0Gtm1GlIia5ik3UFskUk4k33y3NvbRdStdKHrRF2g4nMdWI TI6BSY SxQty1ux2BDKkiAm4sOUem9Q9oIQ68PBb0gzCSRg94iZNQ7WeR74qTZDiPBCbkGuOH8IR3EQ1OUI1CjVTSFEuAGN4jkXIw52W9icfOp IzLqZtV6TJBEkssaQq8jD0dMQUkWOMlSBEEU38TbrcVc86TybZzwRpIoJI4fuebpWljYSJKHeIMmoFt8RImex3BVayZtQdHHyCw1PLla6ECXSXeMDJGDAmYX9wx8aZexyP6QG1LROZC0kxEYyWMaaQq3MTuoGBN49n2BIrCdm0KnSylZ5o5TjpSBLDaaGxkup3lBKAD2GpKnfCkVBIvp2mWWZl07ynN7xSDKSTJrAAWWM7dLjbrVjh6DUyd6SAaidpXhOnUF Y1kCzZDGOALlJ0vjketdP2fhOokjGltMQ0CaIT/eJMsQbnlicTHcMbXIv8Knn1x0 jjdY2BmyTSQ s0MT2XUyhgLlpmuik9AWtQFbi5iafWrKJ0hLxSAK4j 6BAzWJyOYzIQV8gb1Z4FrIiTgZhHLHChexhDSRLdlUQ2Ba2PeZr3DHe9qu6PsHqZ3ln5UcMc90SLUFpZII9sWUk3zUKFFz0JrQ7YaGTSxQQoYFTGWaQcgNGGXADBGDEetYb73JNVuaIU5R9TXQZf4c6AxaZm71pZOYpe bAqoya5JBNibX6W9waqp8HDCCHM3blrkbW3sL7DpVyqM9OCtFI1uz3V/cPnV/UetVDs91f3D51f1HrVePB5er7rOdZ/Ln8I VKfEdQ0cbOq5ldyviVB71rDdgLkDxIA2vTZrP5c/hHypV1rOI25QBe3dB2Fz0J9g6n3VEuTTo 2/szRxlpJOXAqMDfGRm7pCY5sMQbgF0UDxOXS28mh4qzyCJ0Cv94Hs1wDHgRjsLgiQHe1ulSR8FjWOKNcl5QsjKcWG1j08 pB2 FB4NHZQC6spJDhzmS/rXPjfbr5DpYVXoabTKqcXmdgkUSFirtd3IUYSFADZSbt16bb QBy J9jJ LySH0uOLTwty1jVWc5gAuXBxANzYddvLxYtDwuOLHAN3VKi7Fti2RuTuTfxNee9tdFrtHqJdVopZki1FjLyv6SBY5Dy8Qw6b71aNrmfUxn P/pUbs3HpQ8Q1SxSGZoW1JeKM3QKWx5kqlYQWW GTkqb2ACs3dle0M2o08ACo0pEgkcnufdMFyFhdi2SkdB62/QHzHhrzbQ6Q lFnzxk0wbB7AFwZcgrGwBbYbC99q9Q4RwKLSaeCOV2EqB25iEqbv3pQCBbH1RY9cQeoqZHDSKV21wacnFXWZIyIzkwVgpZit1vcnHEb/0mxIIPsqCPjE7Isghjs7FEUyHLLLEFrKQEIDN5gAbEmw5MGmzvnPfMOReQDNRjdtutl3B8r 2pDPozFyc 5ckesCCDncEbgg7giqG678kI1k0b6hnVSwMQ7uTKFIN2IAy23uBfw36229DPnGr3Q5C90bJT E2FxWXHHApdebNm2JYkvntsvhsN lrVZ4XqYlAiS4AvjfK7XAYsch1JYnfr18aEx6Pk0qKpvxSIdSQN98Wttfxt02NvOpdNq0e4Um463Ur4kf1AeII/Khe6J6KKKgkKKKKAKKKKAK8q/iq/J1Uc6rCTGiyKrrkHbIq2Y9VrAIBfwv7K9VpH7Z8An1Orgtp45NOQFlcviwUPmfd4gWBvkemxFlycdRFyhZHkvB9YsjrFy9MoPWTUnuqbG5BAGKeUYvv5m1aWs7aNpx6Pw7COFGuZOUpeZ/F2zBxU/wBKDoLDrepeI9nI9TqZW07wIuW8YyjEQS4YMCpW5IGJyAYnwvYafAf4e6XVGRU1E8UkZs0ciIWWxK74tbqDV7nlqnKTsjK4D2yiSKaHUadbzqymaO4xLgqXMQYRk2JF1xNiR41jpxFYRMiQxMJ8gGYEgRlgVwyOSt3SMib2J8d69M0f8HtMCDJPK/mAAgP ppw4H2W0mkA5EKhrWzPeY 8nf4VGSO8dJUfPQ8Z0HAo31Ug0y mAuyKqCSKNVdLrJzCSRgxIxbrj1N69e7N9mF0 Ekp5uoEaR5kbIsahVWMeCi3XqdzW/HGFFlAA8gLf6V8mlVFLOwVRuSTYD3k1Vu5qpaaNPq rO6X 1HAH1TQ2kRUjJLK8Yk3NrMl9g4sQLgjvGlTtD/EUSSrBoHe4JLzLFzRYDwX1it9y3kOhrQ4R27KhRqkMim2OogGate1skUlkJJt7dth0pZlnVpy9LHpRYAXv7TX2oNHrI5VyjdXHmD h8QfYanqp3Rrdnur 4fOr o9aqHZ7q/uHzq/qPWrpHg8nV91nUkReHEWuVHWsr7Fk80 J lX5dWyHEWsOl64 0G8l/X61LVylOvOmrRKf2LJ5p8T9KPsWTzT4n6Vc 0G8l/X60faDeS/r9ajFHTeVCn9iyeafE/Sj7Fk80 J lXPtBvJf1 tH2g3kv6/WmKG8qFJeBuOhQfH6VxL2eZvWEbW87n5VofaDeS/r9aPtBvJf1 tMUN3UM1ezVhYLEB7vf/j7T8TXz/2Z/wAYvHw8 v8ATWn9oN5L v1o 0G8l/X60xRG7qfwzI zOJuqxA YH/8APur4Oy4tbCG3lbzFj/T5bVqfaDeS/r9aPtBvJf1 tMUN3U/hlnsuDuUh8fDz6/0 NTJwBgSRywT1tfzJ8vMk/mavfaDeS/r9aPtBvJf1 tMUN3U/hT xZPNPifpR9iyeafE/Srn2g3kv6/Wj7QbyX9frTFE7yoU/sWTzT4n6UfYsnmnxP0q59oN5L v1o 0G8l/X60xQ3lQp/YsnmnxP0o xZPNPifpVz7QbyX9frR9oN5L v1pihvKhT xZPNPifpWLrtSU1PoiKZZ XzCq3ACXIBLFbAkggD/Smb7QbyX9frXz09r3st/O370xQ3dQ8v4x/CfU6mOSQyRwyvKZlhQnBWsB3mC7sbAk2NiTbqb4/ZfgvEOFzKJtLqJjqHxlZAJEFvUZWVib9ScgosfZXtP2g3kv6/Wj7QbyX9frU2OKqSUslyU/sWTzT4n6UfYsnmnxP0q59oN5L v1o 0G8l/X61GKO28qFP7Fk80 J lLPbj G7a MDnct19UhmKn2OtrH39RTl9oN5L v1o 0G8l/X61OKKy1M5KzPzZxDg2r4WV02ti5Onkku ohXMyqBfl5E2K/wCBA8SQaoaniyTNHp HacxuSBGy9x/8g5B797AlmNhj0HWv09qNTmpV0RlPVWFwfyNY k7PaKIkx6LSqT4iIUscs3ax5j2Y4HqNKubTIJCWZliZbE9EDg2V8mNrA29XEizGnrs9xVdQwiYosrXxsWxewuwUlbhgNyjAMPaN6a4Zwosscaj2Lb/Su11pGwVRbpYfvSyOkNROCsiThehaMsWIN7dP3FS6j1qg 0G8l/X61b06hlDHcnepSsc5zc5ZM//Z
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISEhUQExQVFRUXGRgYGBgYFxUXGBYZFxYhFhYYGBcaKCgjHxolGxgbITIhJSkrLi4uHh8zODMtNygvLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGi0lHyUrLTEtLy0tLS0tListNy0rLS8tLS0tLS0tKy4tLSsrLSstLS0vMS03LS0rLS0tLSstLf/AABEIALwBDAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQQGAQIDBwj/xAA EAACAQMCAwUFCAICAQMFAQABAgMAERIEIQUxUQYTIjJBFWFxkdEUIzNygaHB4QdCUmKxc4KiJDRDU7IW/8QAGQEBAAMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAECBAMF/8QAKREAAgECBQMEAwEBAAAAAAAAAAECERIDBBQxUSGB8DIzcaETQdEiYf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A9lVUCBmA5AkkDpXIauDqvy/qs638A/lH8VXbVDdDVl8usRNssX2zT9V X9UfbNP1X5f1VdtWKi476GPL87Fj 2afqvy/qj7Zp q/L qrlqyBS4aGPL87Fi 2afqvy/qj7Zp q/L qrtqLVF40MeX52LF9s0/Vfl/VH2zT9V X9VXbUWpeNDHl dixfbIOq/L qPtmn6r8v6quGs2qbhoY8vzsWL7Zp q/L qPtmn6r8v6qukVilw0MeX52LH9s0/Vfl/VH2zT9V X9VXbUWpcNFHl dixfbNP1X5f1R9s0/Vfl/VVwUUuGhjy/OxY/tmn6r8v6o 2afqvy/qq7asGlw0MeX52LH9s0/Vfl/VH2zT9V X9VXbUWqLxoY8vzsWL7Zp q/L qPtmn6r8v6qu2otS8aGPL87Fi 2afqvy/qj7Zp q/L qrtqLUvGhjy/OxYvtmn6r8v6o 2afqvy/qq7ai1LxoY8vzsWL7Zp q/L qPtmn6r8v6qu2otS8aGPL87Fi 2afqvy/qsfbIOq/L qr1qLUvGhjy/OxZtO8T7Libe6iRipsNhS7s/5n AphqfNV06mLFw1CbijTW/gH8o/iq1NHkCpJF9rgkEfAjcVZdb Afyj KrlVmbcn6H8/wT6PSAzTKXmshTEd9L6rc38W /WuqccU2bu5O7LYiWy4E5YA2vlgWsA2Ntx6b1Kg02LySX8 G1vLiuNr39f0peOESYCDvF7kEbYHvCitkIy17W2tla5W4sD4qqaKSW3nBjiXFSVPdpIQJETvBiEv3yo48wYjzKSBapr8UxYqYpAbOV2Q54bkKA17kbi4F6iPwqSxiWRBGZBIAUYso73vmS4YA3N7G21/W1aRcJaORZi0XgaRmYoS7K9yQXLbWB Gw22tSiIrOoyh4gjsqqcsk70EbgISApJ9Lkm3XFuhqNquNLGzgxylY2VXdVBALqrLYXybzqNgbGtOAaQKhksQZWLgHmiE3jQdAAb29CzV2l4dl3wy/EdW5eXFEW3v8AJf8AX3bxQtWbjU2i4lkG 6kDqVuhwyIfysCGxtsfX0P6ml4qjlRZlLd4BlYANE2LqSCRfmR1AJrhxDhRkdnDDcRAqwJVhGzsVex3U95y/wCu9wbFfNw3GNdGSuUkrOvdqY8I8i8pAubeFsLj/mOtTQhymmNpdZnp3mS4BRypPqADi4tfY2BHrYiuMHGVUDvVeIFC4Z8QrBEyfkSQQtzZrGwPQ2naiAGNoxsGUrsPLdcdhS5uEvIAs7qVVHQKilfOhjZiSTviTYelzz2qCXdXodtFxlJWEeLoWUsobDxKCASMSbEXF1NjvUPi02MxMzzRw4Lg6FlRXu2ZlZfLtjYv4efrU3QaF0ILGKwBF0iwZveTc/qBzNuXKs8Q00r5KjoEdSpDRliL7MVNwDseTDnY 6pIdzj13Ob8SWNytpZGZ1QABSL9yJNiSAFxF7n1v1rccXUgWjkLlmTuwEzDKMmvc42Asb5WNx1rnBwnF1YMbKwYAg8hpxABlfntlf8ASl3Hou7YHMLnKZc2ZolQCJYsO8XcM3MWtcAj0oRdJIlLxpQTM4ZIxGpxbHLMymPGwJGRYBbX52FdBrTOe7jJikR4ndWKm8edzYoSCGCsvP0NR9Pw8TxX2QFQqgBmW8U3eI4LWLIWAO43B573pnoNK6Elu73A/DQp8SSSefT099CI3P4NtBxAS3Ko4TfFzhZrHE2AJI5ciBS/j qcssMMipIAZiSQAVQ2SM9A77Xt5VepOi0DJK0rGPxCxEaFA5vfNwSQWA262J35AbQ8NUPJI4V2dhbJR4VAsiC/oDc/Fjy9GxZ3NUN9JxSN 7te0qGRSbWsLXBPoRl x6Vz03GopEjdAx7wsqi3iuoYtcelsT8x1FRdVwHKNokfAGTNLL Gr7TIN TBpPhn7q7Lwi0kkisVzXFQP/xFlCuy m/dobehB606C6Z0bjKKHzR0KBGIOJOLkqpGJPqDccxXJ PqGMfcy5gZFfugQhuFbdvUhgBz8J2qNDwFlLWaJQyxqQkbA3jkL5MxY5E3PPflufWZreGlpe Qx3KhGEiFxZSWUruLMC5v125WpRCszT2/GQWjSSVQiyFkCkBHBYEXIJNgTYAms6vj8aEjF3CoHdlxsisLrsSCxx3soJtbqL9tNw/HO7Dxoqmy4gYgjYXO2/L0tzNQl4I6WwMZ8CK3eRZeJECB1swsCFF1/ceqiIunQmLxhDmQrmOO UgxK FcztfLlyNrH4b1I0WrMgyMbpytlgcgRcEFSag zJO9EoaMFQQGEZDMMLKJLNZlB8Vhbe1rW378K0Jizvh4iDjGpVFsLEhSTuTubW dyYLQlJvqMKKKKg6hRRRQDTs/5n A/mmGp81L z/mf4D aYanzV1jseRmvdZprfwD UfxVT4pMUhlkXzKjsOlwpI/8VbNb Afyj KqnE4S8Msa ZkdRflcqQL/qaiW5oyfofnBA1TaiKPvg4lCrk0ZQBmAF2CMtrNbkCLE25c6me04rquXmxscWx8YBUF7YgkEWBNzcVE1ceokjMIQRBlwaQuGZQRYlFA3a17EkAe o/ENBMTZVLKrwmMd5ggSNlJBQc2up53A2I3FqqaKtbDcatCFbIWY4r723uLdRibj0selc K6nuonlBAxF7tyG4uTS7TQHvppV3SMtgvp3rKDMw QX4mTrU7WRPLpyuIEjKpKk7BtmK3 O16gtc2mbJxOI38VrY3DKynxnFDZgCVJ2DcjWOI8TSEG4LMApxUMxszYgnEGw2POl v0M07GXBUZVARWcHI96kxyKggD7oAWvzJ91E knkaVyireONUUuCxKSM7ZEbAG4tuf0qSt0qbDsSDHK9lte5uthzN72t tK9XxpBHmhNg8QJZXVSryBbqWAyFibEXqTxDTtPp5Ij920iOu9mC5AgXtz58v3NR5Y5pVVWiEZV4nPjDA4SB2xt6WG17b lC0m2uhI9oI6FlfGzIpzVgQWZRiyNYjIGwPvBoi4rCzBA9ySVGzYllvkoYi2YsfDe 1Rtbw92d2FrMNNbf1inMj/8AxO1Zj4e4hSPbJZRJ nfmQ/ribfqagisuBm8ygqCbFjYDqQCT wvUXUcTiQkFrkHHFVZ2uFDEYqCeTA/rWnEoXJikRcjGxJW4UkMhQ2J2yBIO9vWlYWaPUBzGC0jSuFVxsvdxIPEQBl4OX71NCZSaYxTiAeWERsGjdJiSN942RQL hBZgQd7j3UzpRw/QyLIJHVbsZnazk92XKWRRbxXCXLbb3603FQWhV7gBWawa56idY1aRziigsxPIAC5J/ShfYJplRS7kKqgkkmwAHqSaofar/IC6cmNbhrXwABlAO4L5eGK/PEhm3F1Hqu/yL2ulhwjC4SOokRTb7lSSEkcesxtcKfJsd2tj5Pq1cMS WTeI3Nyct7m 9zz3q6R5uPmW kC aHt/q5pFjXAMzWBlndFN QJVkUfG1WPtV2nl0WsGkv3YMmLgq8jC6mEzhysewBNzffYECvKuAaAzzpGBcZAvfkEBu5PuCgnrVw4lpZ KcVOo08MrQPIiK5Qsixx4KxB5BRfK3RqkzrEnvVlx7Nf5ASawYlja7LjjKgG5YAeGVALklbMAPKdzV7ikDAMpDKwBBBuCDuCD0tXzRr0m0mpYeOKSN7rfwsu91Py/kV6x2J7WRsqAXscBKoFl08sjYApfYwuxWyjdCeWJ8MOJqwMy62zZdONaxoIJJlUMUUtYmw29Sd9hz/AEqqRz6zT2nknZ0QqZkbHFlcANJE9riNWe435LYi9zW3FOKS6nv 4m 6XwkGIbhVtLfMXtkwB2NwDb3wdVrnGkGjmUGRdPiXz8LRSAxA77l/Bla9vCdx61O051dRrqe1EpHeRrDHH/r3znJ9uRwusfmQ73O9tr7MuAcbeZ2ilVAwVXRlyCujD1Vtww5232K7m9VvVzxRxAu8SYd2FeRWkumW RtseZFt7EWO1ROI6V5yrXcNfONk2cFluCmWOCgKQQDb/kfWpI/JJPc9Ooqo9nu0rASx6xkRorESkhVkQ7ZAHckMCpsLXtTzS8c08myTITvsTiTYXNg1ja29 VqrQ0RxItDKisA1mhcadn/M/wAB/NMNT5qX9n/M/wAB/NMNT5q6R2PIzXus01v4B/KP4qtSk2OIBb0vcD9SL1Zdb Afyj KrlVmacn6X8/wVwa2dpHQxxDArc5ub5C 3hpj3y5YXGQ3xuMrfCoujjYTTsRsTHb32Sxt u1I00p7pYe5YagOCZMTbISAtP3w2IKg G9yDgRvaoO9zX2WOMxp4FKjzNYEAi5uxt8SSTW/erbO4xtfK4tb40kPClKgmJSftTuSQLlWlY3J9VKke61c9Roirk92WhGozKAXFmgADhP9gJSTYb3uRuKC9r9FgWVSMgQQeRBBB/WtftCbEMpvsLEb/CkH2PvXZhGywtJEcCpTMrkZJSmxCsCqkMBfEki1q7T8GVm1OMagsgWM28IezHIDkGzKksBfYdBToTfLgcidTcBlJXnYjb49K3uOVV6LSpJ3CLp2jKbSZJgFQoVeMtykyJGwLC/i5iuH2XUqftGLNJB9xGCfxEbZpDyHiJiYk8u7PWgvfBZpH2JFibG1zYXHoT6fGsJMNlJAYi Nxf32qI iw0zQrdiImW/q7FDdj72Y3 JqDHCVnXFGJbuy4eMlQFiC95HLyUgbY pvYbk1BLk1QfWrUxgkNbcXsfUX52NbCs1B0pUxas0UUJMGlnaCMsiRDbOWJfj4srfqVApmarPbniCwxxszYi8uP/aQaeQRp8SzXvy2qyOWO6YbPFDxbWSEaYks RS3doZSxkLYF7ZGzkkC 2/pXr3B/wDCSSWn107mR7NIkewyI8V3PrfoBXm/ MdBJPxTSbsDmXLhrMREMmF e9sT1BtX1WDXQ8YScP7IaCGNYo9NCFXldFY9blmuSfeacxwhQFAAA5AAAD9K3FZoQVLt/wBiNPxKEq4xmUHupQPEp54nqp6fLevnbsfMY5NRG4bJI2YLkVCtFMkkvwJWMi/oQOlfWt68Ifscq8a1s0rqmns8hXEFphqEJaONTcEi5vf0ttvcCU6Ebs3xqCTGLGRZFDxYoyWmXc Incrmb5i27H0JpzwjTSSR96GDlkRlH 4QEr3anqouttt7771K4VptGHmlXSwLZQXvY3QLYRbMviYrYgrbkTf0WdsdANGIJtIwMZcmaIHvUQyXZAlrdOV77A1Vo1QzH6kSyCz/AGcKJo1yZ1Vjtle6SA UNe4HP05c10MsURIyjERW8YYkRRDk6sSC0Y2Hrc25LyrnqeN6h1RomRIfuxMDGAUkD4vHgbsV2K3N9wd96zqtOyxyePIKbeNgQxdrhnQgfdBTjYbW5C25g0N12J0GlWXGW7HFGeM4KhDsrYPFexAAWyhrA3JtyvzaHvHaOZYmU hVD3inwxhm3PiYE3vcG/pcVwbSMYZFj8BXAiVWCspCliAVFxGSBtawF2tXGPI6QiePupOS2JgXuwQrPYEgSb5YW6gK9eqLn2Vmc6ZFc5NGWiL72fumKZ79cacA15xwLXtDlNEqhVRjImLxpMEI8cd9g1siWI33vsAR6MDUUO FOqoxt2f8z/AAH80w1Pmpf2f8z/AAH80w1Pmq8djzc17rNNb Afyj KrM8wRWdtlUFiegAuas2t/AP5R/FU/jn/ANvP/wClJ/8AwaiZoyb/AMPzgmgg79a56mdUGTHa6r13dgi//JgKS6hzAVJlkKNDKXuVJDIqkMgOwIBIty5X5VGlna0kbEjGTSMqmQSMuWoS4J9PQ2uQL87EVShpeL h7BrUd2RciVuCcWwuCAwD2sSCeV77N0NpQtSbg SKwVGkBmnuS6 G0zD/AGP/AIqGNQwWOVZWd2nMZQspV1OoKMuA5FIyWuN/BvfepoFiclilkC2vfcgbC 55fpW9IdIZcIJmkcl3RSLjHEtytbntz9d/S1uKap/sraoSsZij3UtdEYXyXuwDvHY l9t70oFif8LLRSXhHeCSzOrIUyA77vXJDecHFfAQfeL2tbeso5eeZXkZBE0YRQcAVMasXP8AyBYsvqPCfUE0oW/J0HItWCBVYXiLZZKzBJIJ5FzkUsxXEoyoPILEn094uK6ayWWBVdZHcvDIxD IZqoYOFHKwv4RsfjvShX8o/acB1QndgxA6hbX3/8AcPn7q7VWp9Oe9iMM7SO0UrKWcMrENEQbcgreU22F9qY8G1TTgz II1u7VhY4r5mI6sxP6BT61DRMZ9aDSiiioOpg15b/AJX4qvduL7sRBEPcpz1MnvGQjiB6iQda9K4lqDHE8gFyAcR1Y7KP1JFfOXaziPfalze6p92nqMU2JB/7Nk5PVqvFGLOTpG1fs9y7M9nBFxDRaqNAkb6WRbJbHZEwbkCC2RJF Yv6mjtZ2tbT6h9NGNRLKuOb98umRS98VjRhZhtzsRuATepv HuIPqdJBKQp7uI6d2uMlMchwFue6EE/AVftTw KW3eRxyW5ZorW FxVjzhP2I4i8 nzd2Y3/wBsMl2BsxQAHnztUjtXxEw6dmUMzGwUIyqx9TZm2FgCb03ijCiwAA6AWA/Suc2nR9nVWHRgD/5qRXqeadke0rSzpA8cyF82SVNUdSLJYnvVOyrYgEkY32G9N9dpu8Q6kzqumu8rorpHzuFcOVLAkXY2Kkk26gy 1vZYSx2h1H2JB5hDGi94b EMQMit/wDUcyR7q8ul/wAbWdS plaKykqHxkMhCksA2R32bEAkbC9xQg9Gm1EUekyeRdHFGpJQMryXY44yMPKxJtipuSee1q887a8UXX20uj0q4RsoaUBs1cqGaXkPBtbMtc79RdhxjscrK4ExnwDMqS94e77oKVRyp8QZRYXUEEncG9J x2mgwDwhu8bvC0bkhVW 0a5eE23IL9fjUM7YMLmRY zDPqEllmBsPvACditj4ivlXkTffcA73s m1UoTLu 5jQ95GQwUuJGu5V2N/EQT4h6gm1qi8O0j5qniCgEB5lYIW3uQW83hYk35/MiZFBcvGcWClt2kVGKlRgQJCxA3ACsAPCDcetTXGNF0EnaXUSmC0L5TOylmS YQm97ouwJudsRzNjcXY9lTMEWGbu17t2kiRSEKqRgHDy bIs1ve17jYVjV8QihiBZmVQoVkFyhCHdbIDzc8ybm/qpvU3irGQBnRhGxMqG9zvYIGx5EXsoyvuBYegJda1EPHddGqSQ/envXCs7tgBYi5cp4CoGwxBHMm5Bv6N2c1/fQq4jkjA8NpL3OO2QY7sp/5HnVX0aO7aTTuh8MneJI KlO6t3sYAJLXUlenM3PKr4KM64UXc2Nez/mf4D aYanzUv7P Z/gP5phqfNVo7GHNe6zTW/gH8o/iq4yg86set/AP5R/FVXiOrWGKSZrlY1ZzbnZRc1EzTkvS/n HVkXkQORG9uR5j4bVyi0USeWNF5DZVGwNxy6Hf40qledZo2l7kWjmawLAIQF2ZzzUcywA FZi40wzJCssZQuyq6Du3uCwDc8LXJuQRe2 1VNN6/aHQAB2sL3Px9TUPh/DUi3xTMliXCgMQzlrX5 tRIpTLPG4HgXv1Vh/sAEUt8C QHUC/rTkCoLKj7GvdLysLDl7q0GkjzMmC5nYtiMiPzc67UULURxg0saXwRVubnFQLnqbczRNpI3IZkViu6lgCR8CeVdqKCiI66GIEkRoCSSTiLktsxJ99dsBtty5e6tqKCiIWo4euDiILE7gjNVAIy2Y3Hrb97VJgiVFCKAqqAFA5AAWAH6V0rFqCiRmsGs1g0JFHaWdVjUMbAuCfhEpnP6Wjr5nr13/J/aSPCSBWORHdx2Nv9/v5D/wBbL3S9byenPz/g3Z954dRqiHWCCNmLgbGTZY4wT6liCegBq8djyc1O6fT9E7/HnGn0fENMxdljMiZrlZSrgoGYXtsHvvyr61Br4gLetfWfYTjDyaTSic3kkhjdH9JQUBI6Zje6 tshte1jMWPXzBQCZFjFwSWxtYHceLbflf0qBwvUZyyf/UxyWY/doUOAAxAJuT6XPLf91PaPslFPIdR3EeoY7Mk0kigj/o24XkPDjY2HI81/BOwkCypL9jh0ojNx3csjyueYu4xAS/8Ar4svhtQFn7RzhER7DaRDkQWVPTJrb2sbfEj0qtSaCRHQ3Vs3cxur5FbAsB3bC1gBcEk o2vvK7f6pni ywq7SEq0kic9LFfxTcx48csALknccqrkUSFu7jR8VZcnkmsQLsJFkexZpCyZ5DIkgi9rXAm9o9Z3Wnl7g3a2THZXZmBVGF7i5c3yc7nkCBt5XwnicscSRYNJNJIShCF1S3hDtyV3HiNtxZBfkCLX/kWZpptPpDFBlNIZGe7BSERVUlRYt4bNjfe4A9a1gg7hUgQGQeK6nFD IVLBRYKt72W9xY77bVZowIt9RRx/tLKyLp4klF5EQtMWVc 8BxC2F97k3OwpnqeDCOYaiOeVHDA5M3gYYkMSMdvATbcnkSAOXfVdm4ZZIsow8iuzDIsVkATPF1foHXe5NxY1rrNOyCJRkQW5XsoKr93iGPQb2ysdrW2MVNNr6uXYhQdkNMkXeiZ5QwCsjtiVUnK2I389iwvvc2qSkSg4NkFV/FfDBtwWkueXMGxPO4ta9msKlFzkCyYRSFkVSW2G7YPuFJNwNjvtztUGKZYFM8iSLGVWxKyNkALbuFLWN7hdr3NzvRMtalsNOyunUanUE JrRlWLuxVHF8AGJxF1y2PJgPQVaxSLsdCBB3nh 9d5BbE2Vj4ASpIuFAFgbC1vSntQ9zRhr/I07P8Amf4D aYanzUv7P8Amf4D aYanzVeOx5ma91mmt/AP5R/FVqWMMCrAEEEEHkQdiKsut/AP5R/FV4VWZpyXpfz/BUeCRnZmlYBGQBnY4q4AIB5k EWYkn31pqeHMqyFGd5JQsZLEEAE2LkbDwqSQAPdtc04oqtTX OJGi0SJ3YQFVjXFVBNsbYgEcjsBUmiihZKgUUUVBIUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAVx1Z8Dflb/wAV2rBFSQ9jzriev7PMqiRCZx3aszBjgVgxQ2OzxEqtwL a55ml/aP/ACXpdTpJOFRaYxRsoRHDKqh1fwEqBbAgKSfeem O2v8AjuR5e906 E3viASvqAVuLgHYEelhba5pJ7F6sSFGQpYBiz2VQpJGTG w2O3PblXSqPGnhSi qEBgYbWPO3uv0vX1B2K1unTQ6bh qeMTIgRkZhsyeWzejWKkWN nKvC9FwhD91C7T6iNwdo5GhVQxyf0GCta5IIO 1q9N0vBJVljXVjCaTvA6KWCMB4zNkpxw2BNrEEC/pUnI9OCyxC6yJJHzvK2LAf oAQRbqL 80k4r2uARgjxBsHZSpaYkqPTFcRckAXPrypdPrMl wR6hGW4vKWEe xMagKQF5kWO1sRbY1G4Xwglmd2JKZrIzKqxxBSVA2tkQBlblfHkALAK w/FG1t41Z0maw1BdWJBicyMwJaxW7KliASD7r1cn0aiINizGVgFxBuQq BjjyJCDxemR5VA4Lpo0OpmQFD3UMQLDE2YsVOG2Nw6egJIufSrHqphGzkDaCDIdLm 36CP96A8p4h2phi1KiYKiKxS 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 Z/gP5phqfNS/s/5n A/mmGp81dI7Hl5r3Waa38A/lH8VXhVh1v4B/KP4qvCqzNWS9L f4FFFFUNoUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUBgivPF0Bj1Gp3kZke/ekszYsBKilr EAsw/QbdfQzVV7R8K7kTa3TssbhGLrhdZCDkWc3HIftUo5Ysaqoq4jpZzBnDJ3RJJHcFGDYoT3amQLkgYkn0vtbYVhDrGYRT6gNAMWjRnIIY2ADPzwxLLuR4r oF hkdJRg7lI743IOXO5VFsHUksBtcct66S6hXl00gDYpGU2AZZGkYAXU2yS4PjuNyPfa9WZnhwb2HGjlsyxgrHMS7AuFxcCM2gFwLqSgJJFyMWBvykcN43p5dENa6YLjk0ZtGpdCGNoos2kIIBGXpbrSj7bDIncs8LSsDlFFHdlBbEhmF X/tvbpvVY4vwiTUzAF8ljUBkEgAaQEEN3e/hZVUG22QO 1FI4Ty1PSz03s1ERFN656qIX23wWPMi21rq36U34vq1SLWvbpGOlzEAL25C7C59Kjf4 YNp3UoqlZpCACGAys4IPvDX/U084poQ0E0S2XvFcXPLJ1IuakztUdDzmHUx6bR6PTlCDBEWBOGJkYBclsx/5ud7bV2h0OUif7kA94b EZWOG1smNgbH3E grn2318egkg0ylhHKMGur2VrC2Eh2GQvcb47cqr3Bu0kh08WntHCzXQHLIlg9iBa5Nxdi/ID31Vo34U8NJJFQbVaOWTUNLE7OZLqpv3lxJYJEosLAWBHva/Km3D1lkRl7yEur5S6YCNpXVAC5jUeHLaxtz8Vje9N9RwGEgxzEIV3Ww7tkyBQPmNtjYe/nfemX P8AQQjvZI3WURsYYmBJxQbtsSSLtfe9iAtgBzNlYYTcqMh6XsG2AnSULNIBI atYSN4jbEjZW3AYG1X9L235 vS/ratqBVam2GGo7BRRRQuNOz/AJn A/mmGp81L z/AJn A/mmGp81dI7HkZr3Waa38A/lH8VXhVh1v4B/KP4qvCqzNWS9L f4FFFFUNoUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUUUUAUt7SaN5tLPElsnjZVBNrki1r nSmVBqSGqopcJTUzDGGVbIBIjIUKqVHhJawGR/43yC9KV9puKSx6k6RZWjM6gWVQyRrbw3y8I2BuRuOdjVs4hwiUzfaIJCkjFQ4bxRsgBUth/ wC1j7qo0vZd1m1R1UszAK8zygKRJHiVjVVII7wEelrAW5EVYyzuSokQezZY6rUs7LLZGyKBkAKAhLMAL7WJN7b vpYOJcPzdGdXYBAFbEqAp8wJx9LXBUL5m5b1WNM2phlkeBCkRsUUZKFYriGuwP3Slrs2wJHvqRJxbXyIfuljeP8V3XFQ4uAng8OBILeIWvz2KmpaOMZJKjPW/8ZnFdVHa1pVYchcNEovYbeZG XWrfr9Ik0bQyKGR1Ksp3BVhYivNv8Q65pZNQ5YsHigaxRlMZGa4k8mBscWXay leg8S4vFBbvGNzewCsxNueyg7C/OpWxlxFWboeF9quyWq0zx6U6hpY1SXHxK0jozAqojtsw28Xrba1qRx8H1AImgjhRlWNEOSKVZAVkLjLcm7AsdtuVWbgvHZp55YJ42E4ZpIybyXRhZxlyITnz5Egbip2hWQyKQrkOLsoKehAZnv5SSCTc3/AFJFQ2aYYaaTIej12raRdKkKJI9lkmJEp5BmYdEAew2Ci9hzFOOwnZ fSGUSqoBChSrZZeN3JY2G/itewqb2O0ahZNR5nlkcZ5FskjcxxhSQPCAMffa/rVitVWzVh4daSZmiiiqmgKKKKAadn/M/wH80w1Pmpf2f8z/AfzTDU ausdjyM17rNNb Afyj Krwqw638A/lH8VXhVZmrJel/P8AAoooqhtCiiuc0qqCzMFUcyxAA/U1IqdKKg6Pi8Exxjmjc9FdSfkKmg0ITT2M0UUVBIUVi9ZoAooooAooooAooooArBrNFAaSqGBU7gggg8iDsb0u0vBkh07aeFnTLLx3ye7C2V2vcgWG99gBTSsVJVxTPIF4nreF6lYFlkjR2VmNldMvJ67GJjbY4ldxtbe16ozXyU5SKq5FRI1zzvsOeQJW5OzD0rHaPsGk7M0TFFc5PHk6qX9JNr3t/wASPgRvdXxLhWt0dl08zyBYkLxlse8VGa6xE3sVugtzIbnvVq1MSw3BttdCNxyNDqtNLZ2de8LXVu9a2wICkWYlQoAtc5dCaa9neB6lp5xq3lAazOFchZLqBGqsAGxVQb8tyBY2uXfYvSEQmd7mSdixva2KkrGFA2C4gfHn61YhUNnaGFX/AEzhotKkSLEgCooCqo5AD0qRRaioNKCiiioAUUUUA07P Z/gP5phqfNS/s/5n A/mmGp81dY7HkZr3Waa38A/lH8VVeIaho42kVcytiV3uVv4rdWC3IHqbD1q1a38A/lH8VVtaXCMYwC9vCCQBc7Am/oOZ Bqs9zTk/Q/n C4cZaSTu4VRgblXZjiyoF7xhiNwGkVQNrnLlbfpouKs0giZArfehrEkAx92RjsLgrKDvYjl762j4PGscUS5L3QsjIxRhtZtxzvuSDtf02FZPB47LYupUswcOwe7 cl973sOfQcrC0dDTSZGXi0zsEjjS5WRru5Cju5TEAbAnxWvy236AFVxTsfPxiSQ/ao4oIW7tUVXdjIFBdpAcQDcgDnt03vYdFwyOLHAEYqUF2Zjiz5m5a5JyPM715/wBtNFrtHPLq9HJKsU9jL3X rAYnJR6eoYctxcesqlTPmIzcCGezkelDQjUrFIZWgbUZwRklArMVzkUrCGdb4ZOSDewAVrf2X7QTajTw2VGlIlEjknD7lgmQx3YsWUi1h5jfkD5lwx57iHSn7UWcyYyaZWCSWAMgMuQViAAWNhsL len8I4FFpNPBFK7CVBI3eIWBu/jmAI2x5bHniPUXqZNHDLKdW1sM34o6ypERGbsqsFLsy5Le5ONhuLYmxIN7 lcIeMzsiyd0gDsyIpkORYOVUnawQgMxtuAF2JNho2n02d85wc1ci81s1XAM23PFLEHpfnvXT7RpDGIc7puR5wQVbvMgwsQQTcEVXobKy5OaayaN9Qzqpa8A8PeMqqQbuQBltvcD3bgXs50M aK90NwDdDkh96tYXFK0SBS695MJGwZiTJ3nh8K nLfla3XrUnhepiUCFLjnjcPdgQHZjkOZLnnz50LQqn1GdFQ34pENyTbffB7bbXvbkSDbr6V102rSS4UnbndWX1I/wBgPVSP0qp1qjvRWL0XoSZorF6L0BmisXovQGaKxei9SAtUHi3CY9SndyZWBBBU2YW5gH0DLdT1DEVOvRehDSe5hUAAA2A5Ctqxei9CTNFYvReoBmisXovQGaKxes3qQNOz/mf4D aYanzUv7P Z/gKYanzV0jseRmvdYTRFocRzKj KVjg0nVPmfpU59WyHEAWHWse0W6L8j9aNJlMPGnhqkSF7Gk6p /0o9jSdU/f6VN9ov0X5H60e0X6L8j9aWo6avF5 iF7Gk6p /0o9jSdU Z lTfaL9F R tHtF i/I/WlqGqxCCvA3HIoPhf6VpL2fZvMIz8bnn lMfaL9F R tHtF i/I/WotRGqxBYvZuwsFiA B9b 73mj/8AzP8A1i9fTrzHLlTP2i3RfkfrR7RfovyP1pahqZ IVx9msTcLED1A/r3VgdmBa2MVt9rbbix2t02pr7RfovyP1o9ov0X5H60tQ1WJ4hW3ZgHcrETvzH/Lzenreui8BcXI7sX5899yenVif1NMPaL9F R tHtF i/I/WlqGqxPEQ/Y0nVP3 lY9jSdU/f6VN9ov0X5H60e0X6L8j9am1E6vF5 iF7Gk6p /wBKPY0nVP3 lTfaL9F R tHtF i/I/WlqGrxefohexpOqfv9KPY0nVP3 lTfaL9F R tHtF i/I/WlqGrxefohexpOqfv8ASj2NJ1T9/pU32i/RfkfrR7RfovyP1pahq8Xn6IXsaTqn7/Sj2NJ1T9/pU32i/RfkfrR7RfovyP1pahq8Xn6IXsaTqn7/AEo9jSdU/f6VN9ov0X5H60e0X6L8j9aWoavF5 iF7Gk6p /0o9jSdU/f6VN9ov0X5H60e0X6L8j9aWoavF5 iF7Gk6p /wBKPY0nVP3 lTfaL9F R tHtF i/I/WlqGrxefohexpOqfv9KPY0nVPmfpU32i/RfkfrR7RfovyP1pahq8Xn6DhehaMsWI3A5XrvqPNXAcQbov7/WpcCBlDHmak4Tk5OrP/2Q==Happy Singles Awareness Day to those of who wish to celebrate your _singleness_:cheers:.....and then, of course..... there are the rest of us that just wish we weren't!:sosad::chocolate: :love_heart:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 15, 2018)

....Good news though.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 15, 2018)

Hope you're celebrating and not really sad CindyLou! :sunglass:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 15, 2018)

Awww, thanks seabreeze....so sweet!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 15, 2018)

Why would I be sad? All of the Valentines Day candy is on sale now.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 15, 2018)

I am very grateful to be single. I am never lonely. 

I wish to all of you who would like to be one of two, good Luck love maybe right around the corner. 

I blame bucket seats.


----------

